# Should I feed or change diaper first with newborn?



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

Ok, I'm a bit rusty on my baby skils, and when I think back to dd's early age, I don't like how we did some things. She never really cried from being wet, just hungry. However, she still needed to be changed. At first we tried changing her diaper before feeding, but that means by the time she got to eat, she was really upset. But if I nursed her first, she'd fall asleep before we got to change her diaper, so we'd have to wake her up (and make her unhappy), then nurse her again to sleep. I'd like to manage this better this time, but I'm not sure how. (It will be a bit different since we'll be doing EC earlier). With dd I got to the point when she was older that I could put a diaper on her while she nursed, but I don't know if that'll work with the little one.

Not sure what is the best plan of action...


----------



## ChasingPeace (Oct 19, 2003)

Ds is/was the same way--he never cries b/c he needs/needed to be changed. As a newborn, he would get really mad if he wanted to nurse and I would try to change his diaper first. So I gave up on that. He would nurse, fall asleep, and after an hour or so I would change his diaper, which would wake him up, but he wasn't hungry at the time so he was much more accommodating. He would then nurse back to sleep. At least that's how I remember doing it (mommy amnesia at play). I figured that nursing was the most important thing to him, and unless he had diaper rash or was bothered by a wet/dirty diaper, it didn't hurt anything to wait awhile for a change.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

I never, ever leave my baby in a wet diaper. I don't care what else might be going on, if she's the least bit wet I change her right then and there. It's probably more my own personal issue than anything else, but just the idea of her sitting there in her own waste grosses me out beyond belief. But, neither of mine would ever sit there quietly in a wet diaper either. So that was baby's and my own number one concern - to get the pee off first.

But, reading the PP, I would say that the both of you are doing what is best for your particular babies, and that is what being a good parent is really all about!







You'll figure it out, what will work with your new baby, and you'll go along with what works for your kid. And before that baby is here, there is no way of knowing exactly what will work for that kid ahead of time. They are all different.


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

nak

some people change the dipe after finishing 1st breast and before switching to the 2nd


----------



## MamaPear (Oct 10, 2004)

I would nurse on one side, change dd's diaper and then nurse on the other side. She has never been one to complain about pee in her diaper either. Now poo is another story, lol.

Good luck with your little one! I'm sure you will get a routine that works for you both.


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

Well, we had a major diaper rash with dd, a bacterial rash for the first several months, so diapers were important. Alsi, with her, I fed just one side per feeding. I know I always felt bad when I didn't feed her as soon as she asked. I guess we'll see what things are like with this one.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I changed whenever it was needed. BUT Savannah HATED (and I mean hated...) being wet. But I think I would change first anyway.

-Angela


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

I usually change DS diaper between breasts because he gets so sleepy and it is a way to wake him up unless he is really wet or poopy then I change him right away


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

i like the idea of changing between breasts, but what i did was just keep ds in prefolds or AIO w/out covers, so i knew as soon as he was wet, and would change him then, so i wasnt waiting until he was upset to see what was going on. now that he wears clothes (he was naked all the time until 7-8 months, lol) most of the time, and wears covers with his dipes, i check him every 15-20 minutes, and whenever i pick him up, put him down, etc......that way i catch it right when he is wet, and i can take care of it before he gets hungry.


----------



## Phoebe (Jun 12, 2003)

Yup. Changing between breasts was the way for me and ds. He wanted to nurse right away and would cry if I changed him first. So, we'd nurse and even if he fell asleep I'd change him. Just as he started to wake up with the diaper change, I'd put him back to sleep with breast #2.
Worked well for us.


----------



## veganbaby (Oct 28, 2004)

I changed in between breasts. Now we do EC and she usually goes in between breasts .


----------

